# Britain's Best Cycle Routes



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

An interesting feature in the Telegraph travel section which could be of use to those of us who like to cycle through some nice scenery.

10 Best Cycle Routes

They were chosen by the editor of cycle magazine so should be good,I have been on 2 of them and agree with his choices.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just to add to this if anyone is interested,the Telegraph has an excellent travel section which has several different ''best of'' categories such as best coastal journeys,Britain's best gardens,castles,wildlife,waterfalls amongst other things.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/picturegalleries/8572887/Britains-best-waterfalls.html?image=10

I think it would be a handy reference for anyone planning a themed tour of the UK,that is if everyone is not in France.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Mmmm thought they were all looking a bit tame at first, but eventually we got to rides worth donning the lycras for :wink: 

Thinking of doing the coast to coast ride with my son this year, and also hope to have a crack at Lands end to John O'Groats in next couple of years.

Steve.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There is an App for Ipad and Iphone called cycle network which shows all cycle routes just saying just in case anyone is interested.

Greenie


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Mmmm thought they were all looking a bit tame at first, but eventually we got to rides worth donning the lycras for :wink:
> 
> Thinking of doing the coast to coast ride with my son this year, and also hope to have a crack at Lands end to John O'Groats in next couple of years.
> 
> Steve.


I like the nice tame ones - some of us will never look good in lycra  

Chris


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I look ok in lycra (I'm no Linford Christie though  )

I'd use that App Greenie, but somehow it does'nt seem to work on my £14 mobile :? (your avatar perked up my budgie though)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

i look fantastic in Lycra   :lol: :lol:

Its just the cycling that's the problem

No I love to cycle within my means and always interested in cycle routes that are not to demanding given my age and health constraints

Thanks 
Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

aldra said:


> ...............No I love to cycle within my means and always interested in cycle routes that are not too demanding given my age and health constraints.........


Absolutely,the majority of the recommended routes are nice and easy on dedicated trails and roads with not too many hills so consequently within the capabilities of most motorhomers.

However if you are more of a lycra clad enthusiast such as Steve below



tubbytuba said:


> Mmmm thought they were all looking a bit tame at first, but eventually we got to rides worth donning the lycras for :wink:
> 
> Thinking of doing the coast to coast ride with my son this year, and also hope to have a crack at Lands end to John O'Groats in next couple of years.
> 
> Steve.


there are a couple of the routes such as the coast to coast or Lands end to John O'Groats which are more challenging. :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Steady on tubby!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for those links, Steve.

One thing that inspires me is the Deloitte Ride Across Britain. Maybe not this year, but next?

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/

Gerald


----------

